# 7 month old puppy too skinny? Pictures.



## Sav_Tsky

I get comments about my 7 month old german shepherd being too skinny? I have a friend who has a male german shepherd also, but a few months older and he always seemed to look to have more muscle and heavier. Sable has always been lean and lengthy. He looks like he has really long legs. But weight wise he seems to be the right weight. He weighed 60 at his 6 month vet visit and they always seem to say he is healthy. 

Everyone always says he might have a different breed in him, but was never told either of his parents were mixes. 

Just wondering if I need to give him something more to get meat on his bones some way...


----------



## sandee396

I have a female sable shepherd, and she is also very skinny, she eats the same as my other dogs but she runs a lot, I wouldn't worry to much, as long as your feeding your dog well, she will put on weight with age


----------



## Sunflowers

Is he neutered?


----------



## billsharp

Looks like gangly teenaged dog stage to me, not "too skinny". Hard to tell from pics, but I don't see ribs, which seems to be the generally accepted test for whether the dog is too skinny or not. As long as the dog is healthy, and being offered and accepting a good diet of appropriate food, and getting exercise, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## qbchottu

Don't worry about it. He's in his awkward, gangly stage. If he's still intact, he should fill out fine.


----------



## blackshep

I agree, and I don't see any ribs. My 4 month old pup is also very long and lean.

I can see ribs if she breathes deeply or bends, but if she's laying down or standing normally, you don't see them. Vet said she was perfect.

You are better to have them on the lean side while they are growing anyway.


----------



## Sav_Tsky

He's not neutered yet. And he eats 4 cups a day. So he's not starving. 

Larger pictures. Since he is black, the pictures are hard to tell.
Thanks for the comments! I just get that he is too skinny all the time!


----------



## Sav_Tsky

I understand that he doesn't have long hair. He just isn't as muscular as other german shepherds I see. But I'm sure he will grow into himself.


----------



## bigd3077

Looks fine to me!


----------



## m1953

Looks fine to me too.. I get those comments all the time about Nala and I just ignore them now. My vet says she is perfect for a five month old and both my vet and breeder say they rather see them the way your pup and Nala is than over weight. Being over weight puts a lot more stress on their joints


----------



## gmcwife1

billsharp said:


> Looks like gangly teenaged dog stage to me, not "too skinny". Hard to tell from pics, but I don't see ribs, which seems to be the generally accepted test for whether the dog is too skinny or not. As long as the dog is healthy, and being offered and accepting a good diet of appropriate food, and getting exercise, I wouldn't worry about it.


This is what I see too and this is what I see when I look at our 6 1/2 month old pup  To me she is all legs and just long and lean. 

She eats just under 4 cups of food a day so she is not starving either


----------



## Sunflowers

He looks fine. When I talked to Hans's breeder, she said she hoped that everyone who sees him thinks he is too skinny. So you are doing everything right.


----------



## doggiedad

he is himself every minute of his life. as of now you have a tall
and lean dog, that's who or what he is. let your dog be himself.



Sav_Tsky said:


> I understand that he doesn't have long hair. He just isn't as muscular as other german shepherds I see. But I'm sure he will grow into himself.


----------



## llombardo

I also have a "skinny" pup...she is healthy, active, and tall I don't get mad anymore when people say she is skinny...my son on the other hand gets very offended..that is his baby


----------



## Sav_Tsky

Thanks everyone. Makes me feel better that he is healthy and normal! he's my big baby


----------



## Woof_Terrorist

Has the pup been dewormed? Have you seen any worms in his feces? I do think your dog looks a bit thin. But if there are no outward signs, I would have the dog checked for worms, just to be sure.


----------



## Twyla

Coloring, build and coat - he could be an almost twin for Woolf aka Mr Tall and Skinny. Woolf is 23 mths - 27 in and 70 lbs. You want to be able to feel that last rib. 

From the back 

Sitting side view


----------



## carmspack

you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the sire and dam?
is the dog a purebred .
I am wondering what the muddled colouration is on the tan portion of the legs .
The dog is shallow in the body with lots of tuck.

The reason I am asking this is that the last time I saw a dog like this was it was a deliberately bred , (brindle) greyhound / german shepherd cross , common to the United Kingdom for hunting -- called a lurcher .

Look to the picture where the dog is standing on the structure over the water . That is a very long and straight pastern, the bend of the wrist is high up on the leg .

Here is a picture of a brindle greyhound Fichier:Greyhound brindle standing.jpg - Wikipédia
look to the front legs and the pastern .

Here are some representations of brindle greyhound crossed with german shepherd to create LURCHERS Harry the Lurcher / Alsatian Mix | Dogs | Daily Puppy - heavier set taking after the GSD more The Lurcher by Rita Horter

We have a person local to my area that is for hire in the removal of raccoons from barns and stables and other animals . They did have a lurcher which they brought in from England . GSD and greyhound is a preferred cross.

Nothing wrong with that - just that you have to know what you have in order to have reasonable expectations of what your dog can or can not be .

Carmen


----------



## Elaine

This dog looks like he's built like a greyhound and so is a tall and lean dog. He is what he is and all the feeding in the world won't change that.


----------



## T1progression

When my pup was that age I fed him up to 8 cups a day and he would still look tall and lean too, he's a 95lb brute now that he's almost 2 years...some dogs grow up before they grow out haha, but you have a good looking pup, nice markings.


----------



## dbrk9

My puppy is 4 months and I am feeding her 4 cups a day--give or take. She is highly active! So she sort of tells me if she's had enough or wants more!


----------



## robk

carmspack said:


> you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the sire and dam?
> is the dog a purebred .
> I am wondering what the muddled colouration is on the tan portion of the legs .
> The dog is shallow in the body with lots of tuck.
> 
> The reason I am asking this is that the last time I saw a dog like this was it was a deliberately bred , (brindle) greyhound / german shepherd cross , common to the United Kingdom for hunting -- called a lurcher .
> 
> Look to the picture where the dog is standing on the structure over the water . That is a very long and straight pastern, the bend of the wrist is high up on the leg .
> 
> Here is a picture of a brindle greyhound Fichier:Greyhound brindle standing.jpg - Wikipédia
> look to the front legs and the pastern .
> 
> Here are some representations of brindle greyhound crossed with german shepherd to create LURCHERS Harry the Lurcher / Alsatian Mix | Dogs | Daily Puppy - heavier set taking after the GSD more The Lurcher by Rita Horter
> 
> We have a person local to my area that is for hire in the removal of raccoons from barns and stables and other animals . They did have a lurcher which they brought in from England . GSD and greyhound is a preferred cross.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that - just that you have to know what you have in order to have reasonable expectations of what your dog can or can not be .
> 
> Carmen


Carmen, the information that you bring to this forum is amazing. You never post where I don't learn something.


----------



## lzver

He looks fine to me as well.

Our Jake (7 months old) has struggled with digestive issues from day one and at the beginning of the summer, he was definitely too skinny ... you could see his ribs. Now that we have him on a canned food and its resolved most of his issues, he's put on weight and you can no longer see his ribs. But much like your boy, he's tall, long and gangly looking. People tell us all the time he's too skinny. But he's eating well and is very active, so we're not worrying too much. Our vet prefers to see Shepherds very lean.


----------



## Nico415

hi , 

I saw this topic and wasn't sure if it was still active. I wanted to ask the same question. I have a 7 month old male puppy named Nico. I was wondering if he is too skinny because I keep receiving these comments. He eats well and always has a ton of energy. I know he's still growing and is very long, but I just want to get advice from others. I honestly don't know his weight anymore but last time I took him to the vet was about a month 1/2 ago and he weighed around 53 pounds.


----------



## N Smith

carmspack said:


> you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the sire and dam?
> is the dog a purebred .
> I am wondering what the muddled colouration is on the tan portion of the legs .
> The dog is shallow in the body with lots of tuck.
> 
> The reason I am asking this is that the last time I saw a dog like this was it was a deliberately bred , (brindle) greyhound / german shepherd cross , common to the United Kingdom for hunting -- called a lurcher .
> 
> Look to the picture where the dog is standing on the structure over the water . That is a very long and straight pastern, the bend of the wrist is high up on the leg .
> 
> Here is a picture of a brindle greyhound Fichier:Greyhound brindle standing.jpg - Wikipédia
> look to the front legs and the pastern .
> 
> Here are some representations of brindle greyhound crossed with german shepherd to create LURCHERS Harry the Lurcher / Alsatian Mix | Dogs | Daily Puppy - heavier set taking after the GSD more The Lurcher by Rita Horter
> 
> We have a person local to my area that is for hire in the removal of raccoons from barns and stables and other animals . They did have a lurcher which they brought in from England . GSD and greyhound is a preferred cross.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that - just that you have to know what you have in order to have reasonable expectations of what your dog can or can not be .
> 
> Carmen


Ditto! Good thing I didn't just jump to post, I was thinking this exact same thing LOL

Carmen said it best - I do not think he is purebred. Looks like a nice boy tho 

Enjoy him and realize you can't compare each GSD to the next. His body type is most likely not the same type as your friends pup!


----------



## Nico415

Hi !

Thanks for your reply. He's actually the son of the dog right next to him. He is purebred. I know both parents.The father of my puppy is the one that is right next to him.


----------

